# Glass Jaw - Kimbo Slice



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey everyone.

My first reaction, just like everyone else's to that knockout of Kimbo was, "that was it?" Kimbo got hit with a really weak right and immediately went down. It also happened in one of his street fights, the one where he fought some guy in a backyard and ended up tossing eachother around in a garage. He got dropped in that fight too, but was able to recover. 

I honestly think Kimbo's weakness isnt his ground game or his conditioning, it's his chin. Dont get me wrong, he could definitely give a punch, but he cannot take one.

Tank abbott talked about kimbo in an interview and said that he was landing some shots but that kimbo was like a tree and wouldnt go down. That was bs, he didnt land one shot on kimbo. Maybe that is why he grows his beard, bc he knows he has a weak jaw and needs the extra padding...what do you guys think?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I dont think a beard would make any noticeable difference. . .


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

That whole situation was weird. You do make a good point that the right hand din't look all that powerfull. Sometimes it just has to hit the right spot. I saw a video of Kimbo's street fights where he put his arms down and deliberately let a good size guy hit him in the face about 3 times in a row and it just didn't phase him. So in the end I don't know what happened.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Just because a punch doesn't look fast doesn't mean the other guy has a weak chin. 

Kimbo was jumping into the punch. The punch didn't travel a long distance, but it went off like a bullet that thing was quick. It's more complicated than "oh the punch didn't look hard, Kimbo has a weak chin": it depends where it lands, and there are also many other variables.

I'm not saying Kimbo can or can't take a good punch, it's just not that simple.

Kudos to Seth btw, that was sick, I'm loving these karate competators.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

At the same time lets not pretend it was a magical punch, it wasn't super quick, it didn't hit a super lucky spot on Kimbo's head.
Far more likely is that Kimbo once had a good 'chin' but doesn't anymore. There are many reasons why it can go away. Age, accumulative effect of taking punches, dehydration, fatigue, poorer mental preperadness


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Before the fight I said to my buddies "Now we'll see if Kimbo has a chin under that beard." 

*14 seconds later* 

"Guess not."

That knockdown reminded me so much of Diaz/Lawler. Kimbo fights like a moron though.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

He didn't get dropped in that fight, dude stepped on his shoe. Seriously, watch it again.

I think he has an alright jaw, if a punch hits you in the right area you are gonna go down, and he dove right into it. Plus, he wasn't KO'd, he was dropped and then ate a couple more punches(to the back of the head, now I'm not making excuses but anyone who has been hit with them knows).

He has taken some shots in his streetfights that makes me think hes jaw is at least ok.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

sk double i said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> My first reaction, just like everyone else's to that knockout of Kimbo was, "that was it?" Kimbo got hit with a really weak right and immediately went down. It also happened in one of his street fights, the one where he fought some guy in a backyard and ended up tossing eachother around in a garage. He got dropped in that fight too, but was able to recover.
> 
> ...


I see where ur coming from, but I have to disagree due to all the fights I seen from Kimbo on the internet, the man's chin is fine. Tbh I think Kimbo just didn't expect it, so when he got hit on the chin he was in shock that this kid actually trying to take him out and got cought and simply fell down. That is just my point of view tho. :confused02:


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> He didn't get dropped in that fight, dude stepped on his shoe. Seriously, watch it again.
> 
> I think he has an alright jaw, if a punch hits you in the right area you are gonna go down, and he dove right into it. Plus, he wasn't KO'd, he was dropped and then ate a couple more punches(to the back of the head, now I'm not making excuses but anyone who has been hit with them knows).
> 
> He has taken some shots in his streetfights that makes me think hes jaw is at least ok.


I would have to disagree. The camera man said he saw him step on his shoe, but he was dazed. It took him a while, as they were wrestling in the garage for him to recover.

And it wasnt the punches to the back of the head that hurt him, it was that initial punch. Those first couple of punches after didnt really connect or do much damage. If you get rocked, your first reaction is to cover up, Kimbo didnt even do that. He was on all fours. The fight was over after that first punch.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

sk double i said:


> I would have to disagree. The camera man said he saw him step on his shoe, but he was dazed. It took him a while, as they were wrestling in the garage for him to recover.
> 
> And it wasnt the punches to the back of the head that hurt him, it was that initial punch. Those first couple of punches after didnt really connect or do much damage. If you get rocked, your first reaction is to cover up, Kimbo didnt even do that. He was on all fours. The fight was over after that first punch.


And his shoe magically fell off because? He stepped on his shoe. Look at the way he fell.

Re-watch the fight(rewatch both lol). He gets hit, goes down on all fours clearly not Ko'd, goes to get up and clearly takes a few shots to the back of the head causing him to buckle.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BdJOLLQ_BQ

His jaw is fine.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

sk double i said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> My first reaction, just like everyone else's to that knockout of Kimbo was, "that was it?" Kimbo got hit with a really weak right and immediately went down. It also happened in one of his street fights, the one where he fought some guy in a backyard and ended up tossing eachother around in a garage. He got dropped in that fight too, but was able to recover.
> 
> ...


Nah. He took hard punches in his street fights. He took a big punch from Tank and a lot of punches from Thompson, I doubt Petruzelli hits harder than either of those guys.

It's not Kimbo's chin, that shot was just right on the button.



name goes here said:


> At the same time lets not pretend it was a magical punch, it wasn't super quick, it didn't hit a super lucky spot on Kimbo's head.
> Far more likely is that Kimbo once had a good 'chin' but doesn't anymore. There are many reasons why it can go away. Age, accumulative effect of taking punches, dehydration, fatigue, poorer mental preperadness


How could be he be dehydrated and fatigued? He had been fighting for ten seconds and the guy cuts no weight at all. It doesn't have to be magical, it just caught Kimbo right on his jaw, just as he was driving forward into it.


----------



## Tagheur (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn..i seen this live or whatever the night it went down and my thoughts are similar to alot of people


But as soon as Seth lost his fighting stance and was standing straight on after his kick i thought he was going to get rocked and he comes with the smallest punch with no leverage and KO's Kimbo... i couldnt beleive my eyes when this happened lmao


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

HexRei said:


> How could be he be dehydrated and fatigued? He had been fighting for ten seconds and the guy cuts no weight at all. It doesn't have to be magical, it just caught Kimbo right on his jaw, just as he was driving forward into it.


'And'? I was listing possibilities; either or. His moving forward doesn't make that much difference to the hardness of the punch, not enough to explain why it was this punch rather than one of the others he took in his other fights - it makes far more sense it was his condition, not the punch being special, as it was clearly a very un-special punch.

Dehydration and/or fatigue could be caused by over training. Or simply not being able to keep up with his normal training schedule.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Of course it does lol. Don't you understand physics?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

name goes here said:


> His moving forward doesn't make that much difference to the hardness of the punch, not enough to explain why it was this punch rather than one of the others he took in his other fights - it makes far more sense it was his condition, not the punch being special, as it was clearly a very un-special punch.
> 
> Dehydration and/or fatigue could be caused by over training. Or simply not being able to keep up with his normal training schedule.


Well we could also speculate that he has brain cancer or narcolepsy but just like dehydration or fatigue, we are totally guessing. No evidence at all.

I'm an occam's razor kinda guy- simplest explanation is the most likely, barring contradictory evidence. We saw a punch, it landed, he went down. I dunno if you ever box but sometimes a hard punch looks weak and sometimes a weak punch is right on the button. You can't just look at a punch and say it definitely wasn't enough to do that kind of damage.

And actually, moving into a punch (as opposed to moving away or being stationary) does magnify the force by a lot.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

even tho the punch didn't have much behind it consider the fact that kimbo dove into it.

you run toward me I'll keep my fist stationary and put it in the spot. I guaranty you're going to sleep.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Honestly, I had the same original impression. I've seen a lot of Kimbo's footage and when he dropped like that I thought maybe he buckled under the pressure of the undue hype. I've seen him take serious shots in other fights and was very surprised to see him go down. Honestly I think the guy is trying like hell to improve his game to match the hype his promoters are throwing at him. In his last two fights he looked to be on the verge of a panic attack. I thought a last minute replacement to fight him might have been the proverbial final straw.

However I watched that fight over and over (didn't take that long). The shot is a driving (karate style) punch that comes at a bit of a downward angle and is designed to to exactly what I believe it did; compress the jaw and press the human 'reset' button. The punch that knocked him down/out was a hell of a lot better than the weak ground and pound that Petruzelli used after Kimbo was down.

I think a loss will take a LOT of pressure off of Kimbo and allow him to properly mature/evolve as a fighter provided he really has a love for the sport.


----------



## RenoakRhythm (Oct 6, 2008)

*Combination of things*

I'm a long time lurker and first time poster.

I've watched in slow motion the whole fight over and over again to see what mistakes Kimbo made. 

He started off well and took center of the ring, made great aggressive movement towards Seth, but what got him off was that front kick. The first front kick came up when Kimbo made an agressive movement towards Seth and actually kinda threw a jab and Seth threw a little jab and the front kick really got in the way of Kimbo closing the gap. So seconds later as Kimbo came to close the gap again when Seth was against the cage, Seth brings up the right leg and Kimbo drops his left hand to push the leg out of the way, loads his right and as he is coming up and forward he is completely exposed to a short right coming down. Seth's strike connected well before it had reached full length and so that was able to help it have more weight at that point. Kimbo's stance and movement prevented much of any movement of his head to move back and so his chin basically has to absorb most of the force. 

I think Kimbo's lack of experience (knowing how to deal with kicks - Keep your Damn hands up kimbo, besides many other things), and the punch being right on the button ending the fight almost right there. 

- Anyways, hope I didn't make an ass of myself on my first post. So hello forum!

RR


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

He just got hit just right, right on the button as they would say. Its not like he faked it, he had the cut and blood to prove it. He just got stunned basically and was out of it for a second and Seth did what he was suppose to do and took care of business as soon as he hit the floor


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Man, he just got hit right in the temple. It dazed him terribly. As Hex said, if you ever boxed, you'd know that a well-place punch will put anyone down. This one just happened to hit the mark.

Kimbo's been hit a lot of times, but he has NEVER been hit by a skilled striker.

That guy that he dropped his hands in front of on his youtube fight... He had already taken the best that guy had to offer. He knew he could take it, so he did it.

You also learn in boxing that just because a man has big muscles doesn't mean he knows how to punch correctly. Or even hurt you in some cases.

Kimbo made a mistake dropping his hands when he moved forward and he paid for it. There's no mystique there IMO.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

scepticILL said:


> Just because a punch doesn't look fast doesn't mean the other guy has a weak chin.
> 
> Kimbo was jumping into the punch. The punch didn't travel a long distance, but it went off like a bullet that thing was quick. It's more complicated than "oh the punch didn't look hard, Kimbo has a weak chin": it depends where it lands, and there are also many other variables.
> 
> ...


This is spot on.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Ali/Liston, similar punch


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

RenoakRhythm said:


> He started off well. . .


In a fight that lasted no longer than 14 seconds, this made me chuckle :laugh:

And welcome to the boards.:thumb02:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> He didn't get dropped in that fight, dude stepped on his shoe. Seriously, watch it again.


shoe? what shoe? me confused


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Uh, diffent fight bud. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDph0FFBG4E


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Uh, diffent fight bud.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDph0FFBG4E


Sorry, my bad


----------



## RenoakRhythm (Oct 6, 2008)

> In a fight that lasted no longer than 14 seconds, this made me chuckle
> 
> And welcome to the boards


lol... i know, sounds funny, but you know what I meant by that.
Thanks for the welcome.


----------

